# [Installation] pas de carte réseau détectée [Résolu]

## restecool

Bonjour,

il y a quelques années, j'avais essayé gentoo en stage 1 et j'avais aimé.

depuis je suis retourné chez l'ennemi MS mais je voudrais retourné à mon coup de coeur Gentoo.

maintenant j'ai essayé le liveDVD que j'ai trouvé sympa hormis la langue.

donc j'ai pris le CD d'install mais là pas de carte réseau de trouvé, ni eth0 ni wlan0 :+(

en liveCD j'ai ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> eth0
> 
> 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
> 
> Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
> ...

 

comment faire pour avoir le réseau au démarrage.

merciLast edited by restecool on Sun Sep 25, 2011 9:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mp342

A priori, c'est juste le réseau qui n'est pas configuré:

```
net-setup eth0

dhcpcd
```

devrait suffire.

----------

## restecool

Ok merci

si j'avais lu un peu plus loi   :Embarassed: 

----------

